# Planet fitness - is it pizza day?



## dk8594 (Dec 31, 2019)

My wife has been a member of PF for 8 months and had made four appearances there. She is feeling sh$$ty about the way she looks so is going to start going again today. It’s a cardio day for me so I am going with her to show support. Does anyone know if it’s pizza day? If so, I may wait until later towards lunch. Thanks.


----------



## DF (Dec 31, 2019)

I did a quick google search.  Seems you are out of luck! free pizza on the first Monday of every month and free *bagels on the second Tuesday of every month*


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 31, 2019)

DF said:


> I did a quick google search.  Seems you are out of luck! free pizza on the first Monday of every month and free *bagels on the second Tuesday of every month*



FUK!!!!

(Thanks, though)


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 31, 2019)

Damn what kind of gym is that????


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 31, 2019)

I could probably eat $10 worth of bagels...


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just got back. No pizza or bagels today, but they did have all you can eat tootsie rolls.


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

The one my buddy goes to has Tootsie Rolls too.

Shitty candy.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 31, 2019)

How about protein shakes and some cottage cheese??? Screw the candy and pizza


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 31, 2019)

Repeat customers on that kind of diet......nice


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 31, 2019)

I saw a guy yesterday eating some snacks between one of his sets, not gonna lie I was kinda jealous


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I saw a guy yesterday eating some snacks between one of his sets, not gonna lie I was kinda jealous



I might keep a pack of pop tarts in my gym bag...


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I saw a guy yesterday eating some snacks between one of his sets, not gonna lie I was kinda jealous



There use to be a guy who would eat a Wendy’s frostie between sets of his squats and deadlifts. Idk why but it really pissed me off


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I saw a guy yesterday eating some snacks between one of his sets, not gonna lie I was kinda jealous


mariusz pudzianowski talked about eating candy while training.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2019)

TheSpectre said:


>



POB :32 (16):sighting!


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't mind the eating ....rather,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what they are eating.


----------



## Raider (Dec 31, 2019)

You just can’t make this stuff up!! Frickin classic. Then they wonder why nothing is working, lol!!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 31, 2019)

DF said:


> I did a quick google search.  Seems you are out of luck! free pizza on the first Monday of every month and free *bagels on the second Tuesday of every month*


yep! so this upcoming monday get your ass in there! I too will be there!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey can non-member eat free???.....It is bulk time


----------



## Seeker (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah when I was running Sheiko I would have pop tarts in my gym bag to eat during the session


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> mariusz pudzianowski talked about eating candy while training.



Toolsteel carries gummy bears in his suitcase/training bag. They get eaten while in the gym.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Toolsteel carries gummy bears in his suitcase/training bag. They get eaten while in the gym.


I don’t doubt it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2020)

There is a candy bowl on the counter 

usually a lot of tootsie roll wrappers littered all over the floor & urinal


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 1, 2020)

Really got to admire a guy who throws wrappers in the urinal........................


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Really got to admire a guy who throws wrappers in the urinal........................



its ridiculous


i pointed out the piece of shit right in front of his face to the dork behind the counter. 

he just shrugged his shoulders


----------



## Torres (Jan 1, 2020)

I remember when PF came into town, my sons mother and I were together at that time.
I was all about partying and smoking weed, but she convinced me to go, and I actually felt good.
Long story short, I got a membership for the year and ended up going for like 2 months before I said F that place.
i did like the sauna and tanning tho !!!


----------

